# Transit Log costs Greece/Turkey



## havasupai (Aug 27, 2004)

Has anyone had recent experience of the costs and/or hassles of hopping to and from the Dodecanese (Greece) and the Turkish mainland? My boat is Greek registered but based in Marmaris Turkey, and I haven''t had a comprehensible explanation from anyone Greek or Turkish. We will buy a Turkish transit log for around 80 euros before we leave, but I am concerned about being slammed for more money each time I land in either Greece or Turkey. Any help gratefully received!


----------



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

hi!
Sorry man, I don''t have an answer, but the same question:
Am trying to find out if it is a paperwork hell to sail Turkish vessel in Greek waters. Anyone had any experience? I''ve got a great boat offer from Marmaris, and that sunds just great to sail Dodecanese. Since first time chartering n Greece(did one transfer from Croatia to Marmaris before), I don''t know how Greek harbour authoritise look upon a Turkish vessel. Do they make it more hassle, more expncive or not? thanks if anybody could and wanted to answer. Enjoy life!
svebor


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Dear Svebor,
instead of posting your request in every topic and thread here in this messageboard, please contact direct:
[email protected], who to my knowledge has gone through this procedure last summer in Kos. A similar experience the other way round is described in: http://www.sy-thetis.org/. Anyway, expect to pay something less than $500, maybe through an agent, to speed up proceedings.
Are you sure that chartering from Turkey to sail around the Greek islands will save you any money or do you intend to sail in both countries?


----------



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks, chrondi!
sorry if i misbehaved somehow posting and threading, just was hoping for some feedback. And got it 
Due to a transfer I did in the past, got a "unbeatable" charter offer from Marmaris and had an idea it would be a good start for Dodecanese. (the cheapest one, yes.)UNLESS it''s a paperwork highway to hell. I''ve been promised a transit log for Greek waters (included). Is your 500$ on the top of that? As for the journey, would sail in Greece all two weeks, only return to Marmaris.
Or is it all together a bad idea? Haven''t chartered yet at all in Aegean, but certainly will this summer. Only depends where from 
thanks, sveb.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Dear friend,
since the issue of the cost of the transit log for greek waters is already solved, you have nothing to fear because of the vessel''s flag (turkish). As a normal citizen and sailor abiding by the law, you will just register at the entry port authority, go through passport control and make a declaration to the customs service there. Once done, when you visit other greek harbours you might be asked to pay fees, with which I imagine that you will dutifully comply. Judging from the numbers of Turkish sailors around the Greek islands, they seem more to mind about the weather (gusty, variable and unpredicted wind conditions) than being afraid of Greek bureaucracy. Moreover, you will be rather positively discriminated and welcome, regarded as someone promoting friendship between the two nations (Greece is now a champion of Turkey''s participation in EE-European Union)!


----------



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

he, chrondi
u sound like that ancient greek oracle who always used to give an advice which could be interpreted in different ways. The first gut feeling was - you''re being ironic to the bone, of course, but that would be too obvious, so maybe you really mean what you said (at least a part about winds). I do prefere to look in someone''s eyes when talking, cannot be fooled so easily. Since that''s not an option right now, I just still don''t know what to do. thanks anyway


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

svebor:
Based on what I watch and read about the EU and Turkey, chrondi is correct. Greece wants the EU to allow Turkey full membership in the EU, provided that Turkey recognizes all current EU member countries and promises to never attack another EU member - including Cyprus and Greece. The ball is in Turkey''s court.

~ Happt trails and sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Apart from any joking on the matter, my advice was crystal clear: go on as you plan and many sailors like you had no problem and no additional cost in any way so far. Apparently you have not read similar very positive real stories in the website I suggested, i.e. http://www.sy-thetis.org/


----------



## svebor (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you both very, very much.
As my folks would say: "The stone has fallen away from my hart". Will let u know how it was. Fair winds to all!


----------

